# 211 problems



## cwbuckley (Jan 10, 2006)

I need somebody's help. Recently I started having trouble with my 211. No picture, just the blue screen. I tried rebooting it, no change. Then I hooked it up where my 942 is still no picture. So I called dish and talked to them for a while and they agreed to send my a replacement receiver, which I then hooked up. Correctly I might add. Now I get a picture, but it is a searching for signal screen. It can't find any satellites. I have the receiver hooked up using a diplexor, spliting the signal from satellite and ota. Have disconnected the diplexor and hooked the satellite into the Satellite in connector with no change. I then called dish and they will send out a tech, but not for a week. Anybody have any ideas. Should the new receiver be bad? The 942 works just fine. While I was talking to tech support I also ordered a 622. I hope that is a good move, but I have heard about them having so many problems. Like rebooting every 5 minutes.

I would appreciate any help that anybody can give me regarding this matter. Thanks in advance. Chuck


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

cwbuckley said:


> I need somebody's help. Recently I started having trouble with my 211. No picture, just the blue screen. I tried rebooting it, no change. Then I hooked it up where my 942 is still no picture. So I called dish and talked to them for a while and they agreed to send my a replacement receiver, which I then hooked up. Correctly I might add. Now I get a picture, but it is a searching for signal screen. It can't find any satellites. I have the receiver hooked up using a diplexor, spliting the signal from satellite and ota. Have disconnected the diplexor and hooked the satellite into the Satellite in connector with no change. I then called dish and they will send out a tech, but not for a week. Anybody have any ideas. Should the new receiver be bad? The 942 works just fine. While I was talking to tech support I also ordered a 622. I hope that is a good move, but I have heard about them having so many problems. Like rebooting every 5 minutes.
> 
> I would appreciate any help that anybody can give me regarding this matter. Thanks in advance. Chuck


I have the same problem. I have had 211 for the last 2 months now but within the last 2 days I have been losing picture of my HD channels quite frequently. So far I have rebooted the receiver 6 times. Rebooting fixes the problem but is still annoying to have to reboot evertime you watch HD channels. I have to same problem with the other 211 receiver as well. I called tech support and explained the problem and they prompty admitted that this is a known issue with 211 receivers and their engineers are working on the fix ( but dont have a timeline for software upgrade.. )

Note: When I lose picture doing the check switch test does not fix the problem


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Count yourselves lucky mine will no longer come out of boot recovery, trust me i have tried over fifty times.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

I just had a 211 installed, and I use a Vizio P42HDTV, well, the HDMI either is blank or a green screen, after the software update. This happened even while the Dish tech was installing the 211... I had called Dish tech support about this same issue on my 622 on my Home Theater Vizio P50HDM (same brand, bigger), which has developed the same issue.

For now,, Component video works, but its rather annoying that I can't use the HDMI port on EITHER of my Vizio plasma TV's with either the 211 or the 622. Dish has a major HDMI bug that needs to be fixed.

Try the component output, I think you'll find that works for you.

Mitch

P.S. Both of these sets has 811's before, with a DVI to HDMI cable, and that worked just fine... This is absolutley an HDMI handshake / copy protection issue.


----------



## npacheco (Apr 27, 2006)

Component works fine on both my Vizio L37 and Polaroid FLM-2632 with ViP211's but when I got HDMI cables on both and they both quit working, showing a green or blank screens. 

Called DIsh and they did a reset on both boxes. Surprisingly, the Polaroid began working but the Vizio did not. The Vizio got as far as the programming being downloaded, the a fraction of a second of a program before going blank, sounds like a protection handshake issue. But the Polaroid works, so it's also monitor specific. Dish ran through all their tricks and said they would send a tech out to change boxes. 

I went through some of the tips here, including pulling the cable out for a while and plugging back in, reseting the receiver, changing the order of turning on the TV and the receiver, but nothing worked. Then I did one more reset of the 211 and it started working for about 30 minutes, then I lost it again. 

So I'm back to component.


----------



## Wicker 54 (May 7, 2006)

Hi.New at the forum but i been having problems with my 211 Always looking for a signal.. Called Dish.they sent a tech over today and he said it was a bad reciever.Dish is sending a new one out to me.My question is will i still be charged for having sent a tech to fix it and really he didnt do crap...If i will be charge the 29 bucks? i guess i will dedute 10 dollars for each day i am without a reciever..


----------

